# Compressor motor bogs down. Capacitor or bearings?



## Mark_ (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi, folks. I have an old Sanborn compressor. Or at least, it was. About two years ago the compressor seized and I replaced it with a Harbor Freight equivalent. So far so good on that part, but now my motor is bogging down. It starts just fine, but then bogs down and runs very slowly, sometimes almost stopping, then it will usually pick up speed, sometimes to almost normal speed.

I checked out the Troubleshooting sticky above, and ruled out the pump itself. It turns over freely. According to what I read, the prime suspect is the capacitor. It has a Westinghouse 5 hp motor, and I believe it to be original. (see data label, attached below) I think it looks like a single capacitor. 

On the other hand, I have spun the motor by hand and found that the bearings do not turn smoothly. 

My questions:



Where can I get a replacement capacitor?
Could the bearings be the problem?
Are they replaceable?
Are they greaseable?
Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Mark_,

2 years later but the "run" capacitor is suspect in your case

Stephen


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

and a good supco cap tester is the way to go on testing them
click here for the test tools page
it is 1/2 the way down on that page..
lol i used mine again last night!!


----------

